# Houstonian on the hunt for a skiff



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Geoff,

Welcome to the forum! it's funny, my old fly fishing blog was called "Tailing Loop" many years ago. 

As for the skiffs you have mentioned, I have owned the Copperhead and my brother has the Cayenne. They should both fit the bill for what you are looking for. I'd also recommend checking out the Salt Marsh Heron. I just got mine a couple weeks ago and already love it. I got the new tournament edition and it's very similar to the Copperhead, except it's got some deadrise to it so it'll handle a chop more comfortably. It's also the widest of the three at 75" beam. 

You can check out my thread in the Bragging Spot section. 

-Eric


----------



## Theartisanangler (Mar 27, 2017)

I am in the same boat (pun intended) as you are on the search and looking forward to hearing what your settle on. Best of luck


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Check out the Beavertail Mosquito. I have one and its an awesome skiff. It has everything you are looking for. I know a few are in Corpus right now.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
Cayenne!! Do those come with a tunnel!? I thought all you Texans had to have a boat that would plane off in liberal tears, or a muddy hoof print? lol


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Also you can have anytide move this to the general section (only if you want), it would get more traffic for input on you skiff hunt.


----------



## TailingLoop (Mar 15, 2017)

I've got a line out on another skiff at the moment. Will update if I can make it happen.


----------

